# Shutdown with one key



## DrJones (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello,

I'm sometimes using my laptop as an WLAN Access-Point and in the evening I have to log on as root and type "init 0" in order to shutdown.

Is it possible to shutdown the laptop by pressing only a single key or a combination like
"ctrl+alt+del" for a reboot?

Thanks


----------



## jem (Feb 9, 2011)

Hitting the power button on any modern machine should cause FreeBSD to shut down gracefully and power off.


----------



## DrJones (Feb 10, 2011)

*[Solved]  Shutdown with one key*



			
				jem said:
			
		

> Hitting the power button on any modern machine should cause FreeBSD to shut down gracefully and power off.



Works perfect.

Thank you


----------



## phoenix (Feb 10, 2011)

Why, oh why, oh why are you using *init 0* to shutdown?  That completely bypasses all the normal shutdown processes and can lead to some significant file corruption down the road.

There's a reason for the shutdown(1) command.


----------

